# Bag balm with sunscreen?



## Cricket (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone have a recipe for bag balm(EDIT TO READ:  BAG BALM FOR COWS) that would also serve as sunscreen?  We like a beeswax and olive oil bag balm, but some of the bigger bagged girls get sunburn as well as chapped tits.  The ointment with zinc oxide works well for sunscreen, but not so great for chap.  If you mix the 2, the zinc doesn't seem as effective.  And maybe with something antiseptic, too.  
Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 18, 2012)

While doing a hide and seek search I stumbled on this from cricket - we are talking chapped tits here so we need to find a remedy - think you call it a 

BUMP


----------



## elevan (Aug 18, 2012)

Moved to a more appropriate area of the forum.


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 18, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Moved to a more appropriate area of the forum.


Old post - chapped tits - not sure its an emergency elevan ??????? not sure kitchen tips and recipies was right either


----------



## Cricket (Aug 19, 2012)

I am waiting for honey harvest time to see if I can obtain local beeswax and going to research powdered zinc oxide this winter.

Mr. Wood, Critter Karma is going to bite you in the butt someday!  You'll be on the hoof end of a sunburn and you'll realize, "so this is what that old bag was whining about!"  and you will feel BAD you were a smart aaaaaaleck (witch cackle).

Elevan, isn't there a rule somewhere about moderators not being allowed to be twerps or aid and abet other twerps?


----------



## elevan (Aug 19, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emergencies, *Injuries and Cures* 

It fits this section much better.


----------

